# devoir sans doute



## Celoone

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros doute sur le mot à employer pour dire : Cette famille doit, à l'heure actuelle, sans doute se poser cette question.

Should ? Must ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Micia93

je dirais "may" : "il se peut que ..." ?


----------



## Celoone

Ah je n'avais pas pensé à cette éventualité, merci !!


----------



## Jab'

Euh, moi je n'irais pas vers cette éventualité 

L'utilisation du "may" ne résoud en rien le problème....

Jab'


----------



## Micia93

Que veux-tu dire Jab ?


----------



## Jab'

Bah si tu traduis toute la phrase avec le modal "may", je pense que quelque chose clochera.... comment la traduirais-tu entièrement ?


----------



## Micia93

par exemple : 
this family may presently ask herself ...  ?


----------



## Wordylady

'may presently' is rather formal.

An alternative:
This family *must now be* asking *itself* this question.


----------



## Micia93

"itself" OK
I was wondering if "family" was neutral or not


----------



## Jab'

_this family may presently ask herself ... ?_ 

J'aime pas . Je verrais plutôt qqch du genre: 

By now, this family is probably wondering about this.

Mais bon, à faire vérifier par unn natif évidemment


----------



## Celoone

je ne pensais lancer un débat ! Peut être cela vous aidera t-il : je pose deux questions, puis je dis une famille doit sans doute se la / les poser en ce moment. Je mets ensuite deux point et je donne le nom de la famille en question (un sujet sur la peine de mort, la famille de Hank Skinner pour les curieux - merci l'actualité !)


----------



## Wordylady

In that case, if you state two questions first, you could follow them with:

These are questions a certain family has to be asking itself. 
or
These are two questions a certain family has to be asking itself.


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

Wordylady has it right: if it's "sans doute," it can't possibly be "may" or "might." For clarity, since a family is made up of members, I would say, "the members of the family must undoubtedly be asking themselves"... .
And yes, a family is usually an "it," never a "she" or a "her." It can also be a "they," especially if it's a British family.


----------



## Jab'

> Wordylady has it right: if it's "sans doute," it can't possibly be "may" or "might."


 
Attention !!!! 

Dans ce cas là, "sans doute" ne veut PAS dire "avec certitude" ou "undoubtedly".

Je sais que c'est TRES contradictoire, mais dans ce contexte "sans doute" veut justement dire qu'il y a un doute (mais un petit)...il est donc synonyme de "probablement".

Jab'


----------



## Micia93

The fact is that "sans doute" is a false friend : it doesn't mean "without any doubt", but "maybe", thus my suggestion with "may" ...

:=)


----------



## Wordylady

Jab' said:


> Attention !!!!
> 
> Dans ce cas là, "sans doute" ne veut PAS dire "avec certitude" ou "undoubtedly".
> 
> Je sais que c'est TRES contradictoire, mais dans ce contexte "sans doute" veut justement dire qu'il y a un doute (mais un petit)...il est donc synonyme de "probablement".
> 
> Jab'




Merci Jab. Je savais pas que 'sans doute' pourrait dire également qu'il y ait une doute. On dirait que le français est fait pour nous confondre ! 

Dans ce cas, ça serait peut-etre mieux de dire :
These are questions a certain family is probably asking itself.


----------



## radiohead87

> I was wondering if "family" was neutral or not



N'est-ce pas que tous les mots en anglais sont neutres? Moi je n'utilise le mot "herself" (ou bien, "she", "her", etc) qu'en parlant d'une femelle. Peut-être qu'il y a quelque chose que je ne vois pas... ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'un Français m'apprend (m'apprenne?) quelque chose sur l'anglais!


----------



## Jab'

Et si vous voulez êtrer encore plus confus, sachez que la phrase "cette famille doit sûrement se poser cette question" veut aussi dire qu'il y a un doute (mais un petit ).

"Sûrement" n'est pas toujours identique à "certainement"....

Jab'


----------



## Micia93

Jab' said:


> "Sûrement" n'est pas toujours identique à "certainement"....
> 
> Jab'


 
je me demande même si "sûrement" est parfois identique à "certainement" !


----------



## Wordylady

Alors, si on dit: "cette famille doit certainement se poser cette question", là il n'y a pas de doute ?


----------



## Jab'

Euh, en fait si, il y a un petit doute aussi avec "certainement"


----------



## Micia93

Wordylady said:


> Alors, si on dit: "cette famille doit certainement se poser cette question", là il n'y a pas de doute ?


 
et bien non ! il y a encore un doute !


----------



## Jab'

Bah donc ca prouve que "sûrement" peut être identique à "certainement"  

Jab'


----------



## Wordylady

bah alors ! comment peut-on etre sur que cette famille se pose cette fameuse question ? Je suis remplie de doutes, moi !


----------



## Micia93

Jab' said:


> Bah donc ca prouve que "sûrement" peut être identique à "certainement"
> 
> Jab'


 
haha ! bien vu !


----------



## Micia93

Wordylady said:


> bah alors ! comment peut-on etre sur que cette famille se pose cette fameuse question ? Je suis remplie de doutes, moi !


 
mais parce que la phrase française n'est pas affirmative non plus :
elle *doit sans doute* ...


----------



## Jab'

> bah alors ! comment peut-on etre sur que cette famille se pose cette fameuse question ? Je suis remplie de doutes, moi !


 
"Cette famille se pose définitivement cette question."

Ou alors

"Cette famille se pose cette question, c'est certain" 

Ou encore

"Cette famille se pose cette question, il n'y a pas de doute" 

Ou encore

"Cette famille se pose cette question, sans aucun doute" 

Le français est une langue merveilleuse, n'est-ce pas ? 

Jab'


----------



## Wordylady

ok, donc :

sans doute = une petite doute
sans aucun doute = pas de doute

c'est bien ça?

et oui, le français est une langue merveilleuse, chiante mais merveilleuse.


----------



## Celoone

Quelle version dois-je retenir, au final ? 

(rires)


----------



## Celoone

Wordylady : pour exprimer la certitude, on n'utilise pas ce genre de mot en fait. Lorsqu'on les met, c'est qu'on imagine que c'est ce qu'il se passe, mais qu'il y a quand même un doute. Même "sans aucun doute" exprime juste ce qu'on pense, pas ce qui est effectivement.


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

This is not directly on the original question but on one of the branching parallels: Apart from using the feminine for female persons and animals, ships and perhaps one or two other kinds of things can take the feminine. (The moon, perhaps?) And people, eccentric beings that we are, sometimes attribute enough human attributes to inanimate or semi-animate objects like cars or computers to personalize them and call them "him" or "her."


----------



## radiohead87

Yes, referring to a ship as "her" was the only example I could think of (although to be honest, I would still refer to it as "it"). But I suppose that's true about attributing gender to inanimate objects, as with a new car: "She's a beaut, ain't she?" But this all seems very informal to me. I would only ever use it in speech, and very informal speech at that.


----------

